# Shocking



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It is sickening. As much as I believe in Rescue, rescue is just a band aide. You save one and hundreds more are being put down. Hundreds more that are not terminally ill or have temperament issues. They're put down just because there is on home for them.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yikes, that is just one city. Very sad.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I always wonder how God will judge us for what we have done or failed to do for our animals. So very sad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've asked this a hundred times and no one has the answer of course. How do we make this stop?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is no quick and easy answer. Education, education, education and cheap/free spay neuter clinics.

Around here the biggest problem is with cats-in the local shelters there must be literally hundreds of cats. So many of them are so beautiful and so young. I'll see one page with dogs for adoption and page after page of cats and kittens.

After cats, pit mixes seem to be the next largest population.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Education, spay/neuter clinics are beginnings. However, for the root of the issue to be addressed, I think there has to be a major societal shift in the valuing of ALL life and relationships. And, Deb, yes, how will we as a society be judged for our selfish manner???? I guess it starts with each and every one of us.... but of course it's Sunday morning and I'm preaching to the choir!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm, that is the question that has no answer. We can only try to do what we can, and educate people. But you can't educate them if they don't want to learn. I had a family interested in adopting my foster dog, but they had a Lab they wanted to use for stud just because he's a "nice dog". I explained the overpopulation problem, and the high number of dogs, specifically Labs, put to sleep in shelters on a daily basis. Made no impact. If we can't convince people like that to not breed their pets, we can't stop the insanity of euthanisia.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a sobering statistic. Did you ever notice the number of animals listed on Petfinder? Today's figures are "297,949 adoptable pets from 11,801 adoption groups." And I know that not all adoptable animals are even listed on Petfinder. 

The problem is better than 20 years ago, when I left my humane society job, but reading the number of animals killed in just the Dallas area brings tears to my eyes. The numbers are staggering, rescue and humane groups are collapsing under the sheer numbers of animals, and although I have always and will always get my dogs from rescue or from a shelter, it's like bailing out the Titanic with a thimble. It never seems to make a difference -- except, of course, to the individual animals.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> I've asked this a hundred times and no one has the answer of course. How do we make this stop?
> __


This ain't exactly global warming. 
Keep dogs from having puppies.

We have the technology--
Pass spay/neuter laws the same way we have leash laws. 
"Pay" people to spay.
Put oral contraceptives in dog food.

Yes, there are a few numb brains who breed their dogs for fun. But for most, a pregnant dog is a pain. 
Find a cheap, easy way for this to stop happening and you'll solve the problem. 

best
Allen


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow that is a staggering number I know that is a really large area but man that is a really high number. I mean that is 350 dogs a day.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Spaying/neutering will stop the endless procession of puppies and kittens. It will NOT eradicate the clowns who get an animal on a whim, with no thought to the time, effort and money it costs to properly care for a dog or cat. Or those who can no longer be bothered with their faithful friend of 10 years and toss the dog into the back yard, or give it to the local animal shelter. Sadly, too many people still dogs as disposable. Witness that idiot cop in Texas who told a distraught couple trying to get their dying dog to the emergency clinic: "It's only a dog. You can get another one."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> This ain't exactly global warming.
> Keep dogs from having puppies.
> 
> We have the technology--
> ...


Passing spay and neuter laws is not easy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*It is so sad and so sickening, but we can't give up*

It is so sad and so sickening, but we can't give up.:no:

I like the saying, "Save one, until there are none."


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> Passing spay and neuter laws is not easy.


That's just one possibility.

What about "pay to spay?"

In the same way that police departments have bought back guns, couldn't you use some of the funds currently used to shelter dogs for no-cost spaying and a small stipend to the person who gets their dog spayed. 

When you're facing hundreds of unwanted dogs being destroyed every day in every big city, the only way to get a handle on this problem is to reduce and ultimately eliminate accidental breeding. If you do that, then rescues really can make a dent in the smaller (but still serious) problem of abandoned dogs. 

best
Allen


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you do a little research on past legislation you will find a number of groups out there who will go to bat to get the laws shot down. It's all in the way it's written. Swampcollie can shed a little light on this.

It doesn't mean we shouldn't try of course. I've been involved in rescue and I certainly can related to the problem.


----------

